# A Fur In Afghanistan



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello everybody, remember me? haha i don't blame most of you if you don't, because mainly i skyped and posted in the 'no so young furries' thread, but since i deployed i couldn't post due to lack of technology in this country lol. so now that i have internet, i shall tell you some tales of being a furry in a mostly non-furry job called the US Army

so anyways, me and "lonely kitsune" were both in the army and posted here a lot, he got out and i deployed to afghanistan with the 101st airborne.  I'm an open furry in the real world, so i get a lot of judgement from those who either don't understand my oppinions, or those who are hardcore conservatives who refuse differences.  through it all though, i have unrooted many furs in the military, a few i have become rather good friends with!  being in the infantry, i have plenty combat-related tales i can tell you about if you wish, some i can't untill a later time of course, due to legal issues.  but i will deffinitely tell you all my fur tales!



CARAMELLDANSEN AND EARS:

so i love caramelldansen, and the children here are kind of like parrots in terms of mimicking, so i started teaching all the afghan children caramelldansen, i taught a few in many different towns. one day, we're driving through a highly populated city and we stopped to do a little bit of 'shake hands, kiss baby' stuff.  I'm up in the gun seat of the vehicle, and i'm just chilling out posting security. suddenly i hear in a terrible accent "Kitsune! dance Kitsune!" and i look over, and about 30 kids were doing caramelldansen! i about freaked out in giddy joy and started dancing too, much to the confusion of my fellow soldiers haha. luckily, seeing that i was good with the children in that way, i got a job of learning some of the language to basically goof with the children to keep them away from the high ranking people. ...yeah i'm a distraction heh... but that was a fun day

Later on, i was talking about how i owned ears and a tail back in the states to another fur in the unit.  i was wounded and spent two weeks in a hospital. when i came back they started handing back my gear, to my suprise(and much squee-ing happened) my First Sergeant allowed the guy to sew ears onto my helmet!  first i was freaked out because my 1SGT is kind of a hardcore guy, but i'm a lovable character so i guess it was okay haha, so once i get a new camera(cameras have a tendency to break over here, i'm on number 5) i will show you a pic of my army ears!


----------



## Tally (Jan 10, 2011)

Sounds awesome! 

Hope you keep having fun over there, and good luck/be careful!


----------



## Monster. (Jan 10, 2011)

Godspeed, soldier. And welcome!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 10, 2011)

MOOOOORRRRRIIIIC Dude, it's been so long! How's it goin?!


----------



## RogueSareth (Jan 10, 2011)

Thats kinda niffty that you got ears on your helmet, good luck over there!


----------



## Xenke (Jan 10, 2011)

D'awww, this thread is adowable. <3


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 10, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> MOOOOORRRRRIIIIC Dude, it's been so long! How's it goin?!


 
SCOTTY!! haha! it's been okay, still alive somehow haha. missed y'all a lot though



oh yeah, so...somehow you reminded me of another fur-related tale haha, don't ask how though


so i bought a custom made patch to put on my uniform. it's hiding under a flap so you can't see it till i open the pocket, but it's a tab, much like the 'special forces' or 'airborne' tabs above some people's patches, for those who know military stuffins. but the patch says 'furry' on it. i opened the pocket once and someone behind me said "your a furfag?" and forgetting that term almost, i got very angry and turned to face the guy, and said, "yeah, why?" with a  face hah. the guy took off his helmet and inside he had a paw sharpied on the top side, he laughed and said, "apparently all the cool kids are these days"

i thought that was funny, a little naive to think all of us are cool, but still pretty awesome haha. don't lie, we're all nerds :B


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jan 10, 2011)

How many furry soldiers have gotten themselves killed distracted by your ass? :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 10, 2011)

Why do many furries go to Afghanistan anyway? I fail to see why anyone would want to be there.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 10, 2011)

Airborne_Piggy said:


> How many furry soldiers have gotten themselves killed distracted by your ass? :V


 
none so far, thank you. and i'd rather not touch on the topic of death, it's not polite. it's much better to stay on the bright side of the past.  and besides, it's not like i do these things in the middle of firefights, all of my antics are back on the FOB where things are 'safe' to an extent. or in the green-zones where we do meet-n-greets with the local populace to keep their favor and trust


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 10, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> Why do many furries go to Afghanistan anyway? I fail to see why anyone would want to be there.


 
lol it's not like a vacation or anything, me and the other furs i know are in the army and are deployed here


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 10, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol it's not like a vacation or anything, me and the other furs i know are in the army and are deployed here


 I realize that, but what I basically meant is that I wonder is why so many furries enlist to the army? From what I've heard, it's kind of a shitty way to live.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 10, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> I realize that, but what I basically meant is that I wonder is why so many furries enlist to the army? From what I've heard, it's kind of a shitty way to live.


 
oh it's a TERRIBLE job and i hate it, when i'm done with my contract i'm out. it's more of an 'whopsie' than anything lol, yeah there are some patriots, but there are some people who see no better option, join, then realize their mistakes. and besides, there are LOTS of closet furs out there, i just have a skeleton key or something that gets 'em out of their closets. there might be furs in accounting if i was in that line of work lol


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jan 10, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> none so far, thank you. and i'd rather not touch on the topic of death, it's not polite. it's much better to stay on the bright side of the past.  and besides, it's not like i do these things in the middle of firefights, all of my antics are back on the FOB where things are 'safe' to an extent. or in the green-zones where we do meet-n-greets with the local populace to keep their favor and trust


 
Hm? Sorry, I was making a DADT joke


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 10, 2011)

Airborne_Piggy said:


> Hm? Sorry, I was making a DADT joke


 
DADT?


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jan 10, 2011)

I so wanna join the army, then I can shoot people and get paid for it...  Also, I am pretty much addicted to military stuff, and guns and whatnot.  And I'm epic win at Halo, and MW2 so I'll be alright XD


----------



## Tally (Jan 10, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I so wanna join the army, then I can shoot people and get paid for it...  Also, I am pretty much addicted to military stuff, and guns and whatnot.  And I'm epic win at Halo, and MW2 so I'll be alright XD


 
Yeah, it's totally like mw2 in the real world.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 10, 2011)

Tally said:


> Yeah, it's totally like mw2 in the real world.


 
Sure it is.

If a grenade blows your arm off, you just have to crouch behind a chest-high wall until it regenerates back a few seconds later.

OP, I want to call you names and mock you for doing the whole "HAI GUYS IM FURRY LOLZ" crap, but I have to admit it's a good story, so I'll let you live.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 10, 2011)

Great story, OP!

Get some pics and videos!!!


----------



## Browder (Jan 10, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> DADT?


 
Don't Ask Don't Tell. He's implying that all furries are gay.

But as someone who's considering working in the Middle East myself, I'm curious to here more about it. What was it like being a soldier?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 10, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I so wanna join the army, then I can shoot people and get paid for it...  Also, I am pretty much addicted to military stuff, and guns and whatnot.  And I'm epic win at Halo, and MW2 so I'll be alright XD


 See, this is why I think so many furries enlist to the army, so that they can live out their Mary Sue fursona dreams of being some "epic" warrior fighting to save the world when they're not really doing anything to make the world a better place. :V


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 10, 2011)

Tally said:


> Yeah, it's totally like mw2 in the real world.


 
In the real world, you don't respawn if you suck.

Also, Morric, stay safe and awesome stories.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 10, 2011)

Browder said:


> What was it like being a soldier?


 
well honestly you'd have to ask someone else because i hate it, i'm getting out and going to college, i'm done killing and watching friends die. the pay is okay, and the benefits are great though. i'd ask another soldier, DEFFINITELY not a recruiter though, they suck lol



Smelge said:


> OP, I want to call you names and mock you for doing the whole "HAI GUYS IM FURRY LOLZ" crap, but I have to admit it's a good story, so I'll let you live.


 
well i don't really go around going "HAI GUYS I'M FURRY LOLZ" shit, i'm just me, occasionally i marf or mew, i answer questions open people have about me being a furry. but in terms of how i let people know is the same way people coming out of the closet do. "by the way i'm gay" stuff, but it was "by the way i'm a furry" for me



for another story:

CONFUSING MY OFFICER:

so apparently i do a good meow, i randomly do it if i'm confused or frustrated looking for something in my clutter of a room haha. one day i meowed looking for my iPod, and the captain was in the tent, he stopped, listened, then went back to his business...

*meow*
"what the hell?"
*meooooooow..."
"hey Imhof, is there a cat in here?"
"what?"
*mrrrrrrrew*(getting frustrated)
"you hear it right?"
"yeah where is it?"
*rawr!* "found it!"

they come around the corner to ask me about a cat. i told them there were no cats in afghanistan to my knowledge, and then i remembered i do that, explained to them that it was me. and my captain started to call me his kitty cat for a while haha


----------



## Smelge (Jan 10, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> my captain started to call me his kitty cat for a while, while he fucked me up the ass haha


 
Fix'd that for ya.

Sorry, but I don't get why you feel the need to say "Oh, by the way, I'm a furry". It's not a way of life or a sexuality. It's a bloody hobby. It's like going to work, standing by the cooler and going "Hey, you're gay? That's cool. I spot trains."


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 10, 2011)

I wasn't even aware they allowed furries in the Army. I thought they had a policy, "Don't Ask, Don't Howl."


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 10, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Sorry, but I don't get why you feel the need to say "Oh, by the way, I'm a furry". It's not a way of life or a sexuality. It's a bloody hobby. It's like going to work, standing by the cooler and going "Hey, you're gay? That's cool. I spot trains."


 
that's your feelings, and i'm not going to impose on you. you can at least be happy knowing i'm not a horribly socially awkward person who makes other furries look bad.

in terms of 'going to work, standing by the cooler' stuff, let me educate you on the infantry:

1. everyone gets close to, and gets to know the people in their company, because they will be fighting, helping, and dying right beside you, you don't want to know the person you just lost as 'the guy who had brown hair and blue eyes' it's not right to us

2. to 'outsiders', the kitty cat thing might sound stupid, lame, or gay because you don't know how we function. we are very strange in our jokes, to an extent that would seem rude or uncomfortable to most civilians, a lot of 'hey buddy' while sitting on your friend's lap, a lot of jokes about the condition of the shattered skull of a body, we're different. we're still people like everyone else, but this is just how we act. me being called a kitty cat by my captain was just a way of remembering a trait of mine, and showing that we're close


you want manly, gory, non-furry stories? PM me, i'll let you know the things that happen in my life that makes us have a neccessity to be close and 'weird'


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 10, 2011)

My husband is in the air force and while his job gives him less likely chance to deploy I still fear it. My cousin was a marine and was deployed for 2 years. Dude I'll pray for your safety because over there it is a mad house. Stay safe and stay furry.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 10, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> My husband is in the air force and while his job gives him less likely chance to deploy I still fear it. My cousin was a marine and was deployed for 2 years. Dude I'll pray for your safety because over there it is a mad house. Stay safe and stay furry.


 
thank you, that's very kind. though i can't promise to stay safe due to my stupid over-protective stupidity, i will promise to stay furry =^_^=


----------



## LupineLove (Jan 10, 2011)

I enjoyed your stories. And the thought of the ears on the helmet made me giddy. I also want to thank you, and all of you comrades for your service. I know I'm too much of a puss to do what you do. So again, thank you, and please keep the stories coming. And BTW, don't troll this guy, he has to deal with shit you couldn't even begin to comprehend the brutality of.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 10, 2011)

LupineLove said:


> I enjoyed your stories. And the thought of the ears on the helmet made me giddy. I also want to thank you, and all of you comrades for your service. I know I'm too much of a puss to do what you do. So again, thank you, and please keep the stories coming. And BTW, don't troll this guy, he has to deal with shit you couldn't even begin to comprehend the brutality of.


 
lol thanks man, i'll keep up the stories as much as i can, if you want regular stories i'll post them too, but since it's in the den i just have been mentioning the furry ones.

and you don't have to defend me with the trolling, it's going to happen no matter what, and besides, sometimes it's fun. hell technically i 'lost' in my rant/rave thread but i still enjoyed the insight


----------



## Brazen (Jan 10, 2011)

Reminds me of a guy I know who served in Afghanistan. Now, the situation was a bit different as he was in Afghanistan with the Soviets in the 80's. Their policy towards children was a lot more "rooty tooty point and shooty" instead of teaching them internet memes from a world that they will never see. 

Mind, he still enjoyed it though.

So, ever shoot anyone? Ever been shot at yourself?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2011)

Brazen said:


> So, ever shoot anyone? Ever been shot at yourself?



That's not the kinda shit you ask people who have been to war, even though I'm pretty sure you're trolling.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 10, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's not the kinda shit you ask people who have been to war, even though I'm pretty sure you're trolling.


 
hurr durr


----------



## Brazen (Jan 10, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's not the kinda shit you ask people who have been to war, even though I'm pretty sure you're trolling.



Hey Pax, I know you're reading this, remember what the first thing I asked you when you got back from that 5 month tour of duty was?


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 10, 2011)

no, it's okay H&K, it's true i seriously hate being asked the question, i'm okay with answering to an extent

yes i have been shot at, since i'm infantry it's mostly in the job description lol, and yes i have shot too, not saying i enjoyed it but once again, part of the job


----------



## Brazen (Jan 10, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> no, it's okay H&K, it's true i seriously hate being asked the question, i'm okay with answering to an extent
> 
> yes i have been shot at, since i'm infantry it's mostly in the job description lol, and yes i have shot too, not saying i enjoyed it but once again, part of the job


 
What's your K/D ratio?
Do the ears on your helmet give away your position or are they camo coloured?
Do you confirm a kill by howling into the sky?
If you get killed will you be sent home with a rainbow flag over your coffin?

I think these are all valid and important questions for someone who takes an internet subculture into the field of battle on another part of the world where society is entirely perpendicular to the sort that spawned the subculture in general. It's a fish-out-of-water story, in a way.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 10, 2011)

Brazen said:


> *What's your K/D ratio?*
> Do the ears on your helmet give away your position?
> *Do you confirm a kill by howling into the sky?*
> If you get killed will you be sent home with a rainbow flag over your coffin?


 Ok I'm sorry but I laughed at these two.


----------



## StriderAuerion (Jan 10, 2011)

This was probably the coolest thing I've read in awhile. Please stay safe and good luck!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 10, 2011)

StriderAuerion said:


> This was probably the coolest thing I've read in awhile. Please stay safe and good luck!


 
I agree, brings a smile to mah face :3


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jan 10, 2011)

Did someone mention gore stories?  Oh wait, I'd feel like a dickhead for asking, nvm...  Gotta remember, this is real life, not a movie.

On a more serious note, what made you wanna join the Military?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 10, 2011)

We WILL be seeing a picture of the helmet ears, right?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 10, 2011)

HEYYYYYYYYYY YOU'RE BAAAACCCCKKK

you got injured? what'd you injure?


----------



## ghilliefox (Jan 10, 2011)

i never thought there were as many furries in the military as OP said.
also, @ OP you ever been in the korengal? I heard thats the worst place to be put in douchebagistan.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jan 10, 2011)

gah.  you reminded me.  I gotta call the recruiter again. haha


----------



## Waffles (Jan 10, 2011)

This story was like +1 soldier furry
Then -2 teaching children caramelldansen
But eh, Cool.


----------



## Conker (Jan 10, 2011)

OP, I...hmm. Not sure what to say. I respect what you do because I know I could never do it. I'm glad you're able to have your moments of fun. Stay safe, I wish you well. 



Brazen said:


> What's your K/D ratio?
> Do the ears on your helmet give away your position or are they camo coloured?
> Do you confirm a kill by howling into the sky?
> If you get killed will you be sent home with a rainbow flag over your coffin?


 I laughed sooooooooooooo damn hard when I read those.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 10, 2011)

haha lol'd hard, good to hear you're okay though.
Didn't know you were in the army, I knew lonelykistune was, didn't know he got out.


----------



## Azure (Jan 11, 2011)

To all the doubters of furry behavior in the military, believe me, that shit is tame compared to the usual way we treat each other. Watch out for trouble and come home safe, and ship as many mosin nagants from bagram home as you can, cuz ill def buy one.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2011)

Azure said:


> To all the doubters of furry behavior in the military, believe me, that shit is tame compared to the usual way we treat each other. Watch out for trouble and come home safe, and ship as many mosin nagants from bagram home as you can, cuz ill def buy one.


 
dude i was just over at bagram yesterday to do some 'stuff' and it was cold as hell!



CannonFodder said:


> haha lol'd hard, good to hear you're okay though.
> Didn't know you were in the army, I knew lonelykistune was, didn't know he got out.



yeah actually me and lonelykitsune were in the same unit, that's how we met.  he also lives in MY hometown now haha



Zrcalo said:


> HEYYYYYYYYYY YOU'RE BAAAACCCCKKK
> 
> you got injured? what'd you injure?



many places, but the one that took me to the hospital was a nice crack in my skull after i flew into a mud hut when i 'spolded



Commiecomrade said:


> We WILL be seeing a picture of the helmet ears, right?



of COURSE!



Tomias_Redford said:


> Did someone mention gore stories? Oh wait, I'd feel like a dickhead for asking, nvm... Gotta remember, this is real life, not a movie.
> 
> On a more serious note, what made you wanna join the Military?



in terms of the gore stuff, i don't mind telling some, since i have a bad sense of humor, but don't ask me "how did it make you feel" or anything about fallen NATO soldiers



Brazen said:


> What's your K/D ratio?
> Do the ears on your helmet give away your position or are they camo coloured?
> Do you confirm a kill by howling into the sky?
> If you get killed will you be sent home with a rainbow flag over your coffin?



well when i play COD it averages at about 6.5
actually they ARE camo!
no, but i might do that next time, after i feast on the enemies' flesh
now that somewhat confuses me, that's more of a gay pride than a furry thing, and in terms of realism, no, still the stars n stripes


lol there, got time to reply to lots of yoos!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2011)

but yeah *Tomias_Redford, * if you want to hear some of THOSE KIND of stories i'll indulge, i'll lower it to a more acceptable ESRB rating(heehee) so nobody gets blegh'd or offended


----------



## furvien (Jan 11, 2011)

dude i love your stories and as my first post in the new year ill say nice job comin back in one piece and good luck to ye in the future!!!! 

ps you made my day today so thanks for dat also!!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2011)

furvien said:


> dude i love your stories and as my first post in the new year ill say nice job comin back in one piece and good luck to ye in the future!!!!
> 
> ps you made my day today so thanks for dat also!!


 
awe heehee yay!


oh an a news update to my last story, where i mentioned my belief in cats not existing in afghanistan, there are some living under my room now, apparently they are eating the mice that live in the guy next to me's bags, cuz he's like a rat himself, storing food constantly like he won't get a chance later


----------



## Azure (Jan 11, 2011)

I suggest everyone in this thread watch Restrepo, that is the Infantry at work. You may not want gory stories after that.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2011)

or go to /b/

you'll be set for life for porn, gore, WAT, and ROFL


----------



## ghilliefox (Jan 11, 2011)

ive seen it and its the best warDoc. ive seen yet. not because its one of those things like "COOL war movie! hurr." but because... it  uncensors what really goes on down there. though i did find it a bit funny whe the guys got all up on that one guy when they were dancing to the techno and chased him around the OP.
But on a more serious note, i think all people planing on joining the military now and in the future should watch this.


----------



## Aden (Jan 11, 2011)

I _should_ hate this thread (overt IRL furry-ness, etc), but I just can't D|


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 12, 2011)

I remember you.

Afghanistan is like a playground. Here you won't have children dance and shout "Kitsune san!" at you, instead you'd hear things like "Jabl Al-Muqaber", "Tnen Al-Muftakh", "Al - Cohol", "Al- Madeeeeeena", "Alham Dulila", or "Hummus Al-Naqbi". The "All-American" athmosphere is killing me, and guys in this thread are still crying "It's only a hobby! Don't tell them, it will embarrass us!". We have gay squads. Also, here it won't be sweet. You may have some horrible right wing manslaughter fan beside you that will shoot anything that moves, or a pacifist that will kiss people with explosives attached to themselves. Even if you did nothing, people will always say that you committed murder. You may die in battle, with pride.

It's not FPS here, it's all psychological. That is the real battle.
In order to win a battle in this country, you need to work out your way to the prime core. Link to it by using other small cores, then head to the enemy's main core, and threaten it.
Here you have to think twice before shooting, you can't identify an activist in a horde of civillians, and each civillian has a potential to rip your liver off. 

You're in a sandbox. More people will be sent there to talk to kids, and think they're cool by shooting rocks. 
Of course I am exaggerating, and there is real battle against the Taliban, and the american army saves people.. I should be grateful for their aid to this cozy place.
Yet, I don't think you need to be happy about being sent to a desert, with no actual reasoning. A better substitute can pop up from somewhere.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 12, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> See, this is why I think so many furries enlist to the army, so that they can live out their Mary Sue fursona dreams of being some "epic" warrior fighting to save the world when they're not really doing anything to make the world a better place. :V


 
Wow, Nice.

guess my 4 years in the Army and 4 years contracting hostage rescue/anti-narcotics was an utter waste.


----------



## Azure (Jan 13, 2011)

ghilliefox said:


> ive seen it and its the best warDoc. ive seen yet. not because its one of those things like "COOL war movie! hurr." but because... it  uncensors what really goes on down there. though i did find it a bit funny whe the guys got all up on that one guy when they were dancing to the techno and chased him around the OP.
> But on a more serious note, i think all people planing on joining the military now and in the future should watch this.


 Your taxdollars at work.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 14, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> . Even if you did nothing, people will always say that you committed murder. You may die in battle, with pride.
> 
> 
> Of course I am exaggerating, and there is real battle against the Taliban, and the american army saves people.. I should be grateful for their aid to this cozy place.


 
your whole post was rather intriguing but these two parts piqued my interest the most

when i'm home and in uniform, civilians sometimes do call me a 'senseless murderer' or 'a dog of the government' and stuff like that, but i AM willing to die, and i'll die with pride. but not for americans, as i am hardly patriotic, but for the guy to my left and right, the names i'll never forget, i will do everything i can to keep them alive, and i will honor the 9 i've lost this deployment, 3 months remaining. i have fired at, killed, and captured taliban, not for america, but because if i don't, then someone else will leave a family, a wife, or children behind forever.  yes, i'm doing the same to the taliban, but these people are my family, my friends, my brothers, as much as i hate the army, i've been in for almost five years, and two years with these men, i will not lose them without a fight.

and i don't think 'cozy' is the best word for afghanistan lol, and even if you are exaggerating, i respect people who speak in full force towards their feelings or oppinions


----------



## SuddenlySanity (Jan 14, 2011)

Why do people have to decide it is merely a hobby for him? There's no set rules for being a furrry (whether you like it or not) and if he sees it as a sexuality or something (I don't know...) rather than a hobby then that's his choice, I guess. Come out all you like... Not saying people wouldn't find it weird, but yeah, to each his own I guess...

Either way, funny story. It's great to see people are so tolerant in there. Seeing a pic with those ears on your helmet would definately make my day.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 14, 2011)

SuddenlySanity said:


> Either way, funny story. It's great to see people are so tolerant in there. Seeing a pic with those ears on your helmet would definately make my day.


 
don't worry, the moment i find a camera it'll be up on FAF within seconds!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 14, 2011)

oh on a good note, in terms of furry-related stuff:

DEFAMINATION I: FURSUIT SEX


so of course when i first told people i was a furry, over half of them instantly asked, "does that mean you dress up like an animal and fuck other people dressed like animals?" and DEAR GOD NO, went into explaining that yeah, there might be some ppl who do that stuff, but not every fur is as 'hardcore' as others, some just draw, some have an interest in it, make it a hobby so to say, not every furry is the same, and so on. so at least on my 'frontline' i have added a little clean water to the murky pool of furry misconceptions and so on.

actually after doing my defamination and stuff, i had gotten a few people to be more interested in the furry stuff, showed them pictures, told them about FAF, and showed them an anthrocon, no yiff lol, they can find that out on their own


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 15, 2011)

You should show them to THE anthrocon. It'd be swell to meet you IRL as I'll probably be going this year.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 15, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> You should show them to THE anthrocon. It'd be swell to meet you IRL as I'll probably be going this year.


 
when is it? cuz if it is after i get back, hell fuckin' yea!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> your whole post was rather intriguing but these two parts piqued my interest the most
> 
> when i'm home and in uniform, civilians sometimes do call me a 'senseless murderer' or 'a dog of the government' and stuff like that, but i AM willing to die, and i'll die with pride. but not for americans, as i am hardly patriotic, but for the guy to my left and right, the names i'll never forget, i will do everything i can to keep them alive, and i will honor the 9 i've lost this deployment, 3 months remaining. i have fired at, killed, and captured taliban, not for america, but because if i don't, then someone else will leave a family, a wife, or children behind forever.  yes, i'm doing the same to the taliban, but these people are my family, my friends, my brothers, as much as i hate the army, i've been in for almost five years, and two years with these men, i will not lose them without a fight.
> 
> and i don't think 'cozy' is the best word for afghanistan lol, and even if you are exaggerating, i respect people who speak in full force towards their feelings or oppinions


 
I will die not only for my country, but for my squad.  Unlike you, I am eager to protect my country, even if I'll have to spill rivers of blood on myself. I know, that to keep myself alive, I need to keep the enemy dead. That counts for everybody who is my enemy, and nobody gets a spare chance. My army has certain unconscious rules, such as not leaving anybody injured on the field, even if it costs a part of yourself. In such case, I will jump for rescue, but I'll have to take down enough with me before sacrificing myself.



The state in afghanistan is not easy, but I rarely know about it. Different landscape, different people, and a very small flow of information.
I doubt I'll be able to teach anything to children on the field, but obviously it won't be carmelldansen. Not that. Maybe voyage voyage or beatboxing armadax.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 15, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> I will die not only for my country, but for my squad.  Unlike you, I am eager to protect my country, even if I'll have to spill rivers of blood on myself. I know, that to keep myself alive, I need to keep the enemy dead. That counts for everybody who is my enemy, and nobody gets a spare chance. My army has certain unconscious rules, such as not leaving anybody injured on the field, even if it costs a part of yourself. In such case, I will jump for rescue, but I'll have to take down enough with me before sacrificing myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

a little bit of a hardcore approach, but so long as you are keeping your comrades alive, do it, and don't stop til you are all home

i'll make sure to update my Afghan children dance program to include those


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 15, 2011)

How many levels were there to the dream world in Inception again? I'm pretty sure I'm in the Limbo of anger reading this thread


----------



## Don (Jan 15, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> How many levels were there to the dream world in Inception again? I'm pretty sure I'm in the Limbo of anger reading this thread


 
Are you preparing another one of your "It's all white peoples fault" rants? Or will you be venting your anger on the "unjust war of American Imperialism?"

---------

With that out of the way, I'd just like to say that we (or most of us at least) are supportive of your work, Kitsune_Morric. 

I'm planning on going into the military as well, albeit through college as an officer in the Canadian Forces, and it's cool to see that there are some soldier furries as well. I understand why you dislike the service and I don't hold it against you, it's the toughest job in the world after all. I hope everything turns out okay for you and your comrades. Stay safe out there, and good luck.

EDIT: Also, I want, no, _demand_ you post pictures of the ear-helmet at once :V


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 15, 2011)

Don_Wolf said:


> Are you preparing another one of your "It's all white peoples fault" rants? Or will you be venting your anger on the "unjust war of American Imperialism?"


 
Go on, elaborate. Hearing you talk out of your stupid ass once again is actually cheering me up a bit.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 15, 2011)

Don_Wolf said:


> Are you preparing another one of your "It's all white peoples fault" rants? Or will you be venting your anger on the "unjust war of American Imperialism?"
> 
> ---------
> 
> ...


 
i'm sorry! i'll get a camera soon and supply the demand lol

you know, the canadians we work with are really cool, so go for it man, and tell them to make little laminated spreadsheets of their ranks, i said shit like "yeah man, i got ya" to a high ranking officer and had NO clue lol

it's not the toughness of the job that makes me hate it, i'm actually rather good at my job i assume, seeing how i'm in a leader position, it's actually the bureaucracy and stupidity of a scary percentage of the upper ranks, along with the fact that i want to go to college now and do a civilian job.  I actually have a better time over here when we're on mission or under fire, because when we're doing nothing, SOMEONE is getting screwed over by the upper ranks, or being chewed out for stupid things like their boots not bloused correctly as per AR 670-1.... we're in a combat zone, screw looking pretty


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 16, 2011)

update!

got a camera! i'll have the pic up when i get off of work!


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 16, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Go on, elaborate. Hearing you talk out of your stupid ass once again is actually cheering me up a bit.


 
What is your problem?

Edit: Nevermind, i just realized who you are from awhile back.


----------



## Corto (Jan 16, 2011)

I dont know if the army allowing soldiers to sew ears into their helmets is good or bad. Honest to God Allmighty, I don't know how the hell to react to that bit of information.


----------



## Aden (Jan 16, 2011)

Corto said:


> I dont know if the army allowing soldiers to sew ears into their helmets is good or bad. Honest to God Allmighty, I don't know how the hell to react to that bit of information.


 
Confuses the fuck out of the enemy, that's for sure


----------



## A10pex (Jan 17, 2011)

Funny story! Liked reading it. I just wanted to say thank you for going over there (not enough people say that). I know it's hard, my cousin has almost been killed about 4 times and has had 13 close calls with IED's. 
Just wanted to post my thanks!


----------



## tonecameg (Jan 17, 2011)

stay safe and thanks for the stories :>


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 17, 2011)

A10pex said:


> Funny story! Liked reading it. I just wanted to say thank you for going over there (not enough people say that). I know it's hard, my cousin has almost been killed about 4 times and has had 13 close calls with IED's.
> Just wanted to post my thanks!


 

actually i have a "funny" story about an IED



BLAM:

we're on a mission, heading towards a town to ***********  *********.  a journalist was with us filming and taking pictures to most likely screw us over on the news somehow.  we started taking fire and did our army thing.  I sprinted towards a wall with my team to flank two enemies.  I tell my men to always wait 1-3 seconds after i start running to move just in case something happens, like the wall blows up or i get shot, then at least they won't die too cuz of my fuck-up.

I get almost to the wall and BLAM! i wake up in the pot field nearby...

what my platoon believed was that i was completely obliterated by the blast, because they couldn't find me, and started freaking out after the fight.  some of my friends were breaking down and stuff.

the journalist of course, was just re-watching his videos to see if he got a good view of my "death."  he then gets exited and shows my squad leader the video:

you can barely see it, but when the explosion went off, you see some large object fly over a wall about 10 meters away.  they all run over there to find an unconscious soldier in the pot field.  there i am, confused as hell and practically deaf, with a screaming headache.  i was confused because everyone was laughing and punching and yelling at me.  NO clue what the fuck happened till they calmed down and showed me the clip

i'm pretty sure i should've gotten deadified from that, but awesome story for sure


----------



## A10pex (Jan 17, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> actually i have a "funny" story about an IED
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 17, 2011)

If that journalist got that video, what would he do with it? I mean, nobody ever sees those types of videos on the news or anywhere else. Is he going to upload it to YouTube or something? Doesn't make sense.

Now on to horrible questions that I wouldn't mind if you won't answer, and I'm sorry if they're hurtful; I don't mean to have any of these to be trolling.
How much of the local population is against you? How much is actually trying to fight you?
How often do you actually get into conflict?
What goes through your mind when you get under attack, and how does the average battle play out (i.e. is it mostly staying under cover, or trying to supress the enemy)?
(don't know how to word this respectfully, so I'll put it bluntly) How many people die, as in percentage? 

Lastly, when will you show us those ears?!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 17, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> How much of the local population is against you? How much is actually trying to fight you?
> How often do you actually get into conflict?
> What goes through your mind when you get under attack, and how does the average battle play out (i.e. is it mostly staying under cover, or trying to supress the enemy)?
> (don't know how to word this respectfully, so I'll put it bluntly) How many people die, as in percentage?
> ...


 

first off, i have NO clue what that journalist did with the video, maybe youtube, but deffinitely not tv, i wanna watch it again tho.

the local populace loves our presence, at least in the area I'm at. the Taliban are coming over the border of Pakistan. 

when i first got here, i got in combat every two hours for almost two months, then it calmed down to small ambushes and potshots for a few months. then the winter hit and i has no idear where they went >_<

when i first deployed, the stuff running through my mind was "ohfuckohfuckohfuckohfuckohfuck" lol. but after a while of it, i'll turn to my team and say, "for fuck's sake, they've been shooting for three hours, i want a god damn cigarette!"

i don't know the whole army's combat 'tactics' and whatnot, but my company for this battalion has kind of a 'history' of being populated with the crazies, so when we get in combat, we fire, maneuver, win.  not much hesitation unless we hear on the radios the artillery is going to take care of it

i don't actually know the percentage, but 9 of my friends have passed this deployment, and i'll do my best to honor them when i get back


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 20, 2011)

sorry for not being too active on this thread, had another KIA, wasn't feeling to super for a minute


----------



## Fauxglove (Jan 21, 2011)

Ouch.  Take your time, man, it's not like we're a priority here.


----------



## Riavis (Jan 21, 2011)

I have yet to meet another furry in the Army. I like the patch idea you had, most I've done is marker a paw print on the inside of all my headgear (cept for the stupid beret).

I enjoyed reading your posts and /wave from a furry about to go to Iraq AND Afghanistan in the same rotation >_>. You've inspired me to try to root out some furries while in theater, gives me something to do during downtime lol.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 21, 2011)

Riavis said:


> I have yet to meet another furry in the Army. I like the patch idea you had, most I've done is marker a paw print on the inside of all my headgear (cept for the stupid beret).
> 
> I enjoyed reading your posts and /wave from a furry about to go to Iraq AND Afghanistan in the same rotation >_>. You've inspired me to try to root out some furries while in theater, gives me something to do during downtime lol.



what unit you with? you going to iraq first or afghanistan? where is your expected AO?


----------



## Riavis (Jan 21, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> what unit you with? you going to iraq first or afghanistan? where is your expected AO?



I leave really soon and I can't post dates until after we get there. We'll be in Talil at Adder (very chill from what I've heard) getting ready to do a COB handover. I'll be going to Afghanistan once a month on a voluntary secret-squirrel had to sign a non-disclosure mission. Working in commo puts you in interesting positions sometimes.

With the first cav. And I'm glad I won't be spending this deployment on an old missile silo with no walls and a few plywood buildings


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 22, 2011)

Riavis said:


> I leave really soon and I can't post dates until after we get there. We'll be in Talil at Adder (very chill from what I've heard) getting ready to do a COB handover. I'll be going to Afghanistan once a month on a voluntary secret-squirrel had to sign a non-disclosure mission. Working in commo puts you in interesting positions sometimes.
> 
> With the first cav. And I'm glad I won't be spending this deployment on an old missile silo with no walls and a few plywood buildings



lol nice, 101 for me :3


----------



## Riavis (Jan 22, 2011)

I'd give you a hooah, but I hate that crap.

I'll just say you got more guts than me, cause I'll never willingly jump out of a perfectly good plane


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 22, 2011)

Riavis said:


> I'd give you a hooah, but I hate that crap.
> 
> I'll just say you got more guts than me, cause I'll never willingly jump out of a perfectly good plane


 
ahh you are mistaken my friend, the 101st airborne is only airborne in the name, for tradition. we're air assault. in other words, we rappell out of hellicopters, picture black hawk down, with more complaining and less badassery the rangers posess

EDIT: and i'm nowhere near hooah lol, pretty much 101% getting out of the army


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 22, 2011)

Hope you have a safe time in Afganistan, looking forward to seeing a pic of the helmet


----------



## DJ Cadmium (Jan 22, 2011)

Stay safe, Morric. I know a few people from my Hospitality class were in the Army and they said that the rations were horrendous compared to the food on Campus. Your [happy] stories make me smile, seeing that it's not all just fighting and opening cans of whoop-ass on someone.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 22, 2011)

DJ Cadmium said:


> Stay safe, Morric. I know a few people from my Hospitality class were in the Army and they said that the *rations were horrendous* compared to the food on Campus. Your [happy] stories make me smile, seeing that it's not all just fighting and opening cans of whoop-ass on someone.


 
Don't they still use the good ol' MREs? I've had them before and they're not bad despite what most people think.


----------



## Riavis (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes they do (they're even better than they used to be by a long shot).

However, every single person says what you just said- that they don't mind them. Then they get stuck with them for 2-3 months because the weather's too bad for the chopper to get up the mountain for resupply and not enough people to spare for a convoy. Everyone gets sick of them. Every. Single. One.


----------



## Kayze (Jan 23, 2011)

caramelldansen.... Don't spread it! What's wrong with you!?


Kellie Gator said:


> Why do many furries go to Afghanistan anyway? I fail to see why anyone would want to be there.


 
They heard there's a dragon over there.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 23, 2011)

Riavis said:


> Yes they do (they're even better than they used to be by a long shot).
> 
> However, every single person says what you just said- that they don't mind them. Then they get stuck with them for 2-3 months because the weather's too bad for the chopper to get up the mountain for resupply and not enough people to spare for a convoy. Everyone gets sick of them. Every. Single. One.



god don't remind me, three weeks i didn't take a dooky cuz all i ate was MRE's and they block you up, when we finally got real-people food.... i think i was raped from the inside of my ass


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 23, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> god don't remind me, three weeks i didn't take a dooky cuz all i ate was MRE's and they block you up, when we finally got real-people food.... i think i was raped from the inside of my ass


 
A war zone is probably the worst place ever to be constipated.


----------



## Riavis (Jan 23, 2011)

I have an iron stomach so I don't get these bowel problems. The taste though, gets old quick man.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 23, 2011)

Riavis said:


> I have an iron stomach so I don't get these bowel problems. The taste though, gets old quick man.



yeah true, but for some odd reason, i'll munch on wheat snack bread like fucking candy


----------



## Riavis (Jan 23, 2011)

I just don't like the crackers


----------



## Azure (Jan 24, 2011)

MRE's are the shit dude. Spicy Penne Pasta all the way, that, or some Pork Rib mystery meat. Snack all day.


----------



## Riavis (Jan 24, 2011)

They definitely aren't bad. They aren't anything to squee over though.

And keep your paws off my pork ribs. I called dibs at the front gate.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 26, 2011)

Azure said:


> MRE's are the shit dude. Spicy Penne Pasta all the way, that, or some Pork Rib mystery meat. Snack all day.



fuck no! cheese tortelini! those are delicious AND come with all the good stuff!

mk, picture taken, when i get off work i'll upload it!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 26, 2011)

Lol is it strange that my brother got a box of MRE's to throw in my basement as he was an eagle scout and they were great for that sort of thing...I think they're still down there, gotta go dig them up lol.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 26, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Lol is it strange that my brother got a box of MRE's to throw in my basement as he was an eagle scout and they were great for that sort of thing...I think they're still down there, gotta go dig them up lol.



eh, they're quite good for a while


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 10, 2011)

sorry i haven't been on in a while, or posted the picture. i can explain both:

I just got back from the hospital, blah blah blah happened and i had to get medivac'ed with shrapnel on my face and neck. i'd be dead if it weren't for the helmet of course, but it didn't really make it. i'm okay though, just a couple neat scars and can't turn my head right very easily right now, they got me in a easy HQ job till i'm back in the states(two months!)

but i love 'yall and wanted to update you on my life


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 10, 2011)

A battlescarred furry helmet, you only make me want to see it moar :C

Close call though, glad you're alright !


----------

